# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [Unbox] ASUS Z97-Deluxe với USB 3.1

## 513minh89

Nếu là người quan tâm nhiều về công nghệ mà chủ yếu là bo mạch chủ cho các hệ thống máy bàn, có lẽ dòng bo mạch chủ Deluxe của ASUS ít nhiều cũng để lại nhiều ấn tượng cho các thím cũng như mình đây. Con hàng Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 mà mình sắp unbox đây thực tế nó không khác gì con Z97-Deluxe mà ASUS sản xuất cách đây gần 1 năm. Chẳng qua nó được nâng cấp thêm 2 cổng kết nối USB 3.1 mới xuất hiện gần đây, do chưa có thiết bị lưu trữ như ổ cứng hay USB nào chuẩn USB 3.1 cả nên mình sẽ không vội review con này, và chỉ dừng lại ở bài unbox thôi. Nhiều khả năng có thể trong tháng 5 này sẽ xuất hiện các thiết bị đầu tiên dùng chuẩn USB 3.1, tới chừng đó mình sẽ có bài đánh giá con này.
​Về chi tiết đặc tả cấu hình bla bla bla gì đấy thì các thím xem thêm tại đây. Còn giá cả thì tạm thời theo mình search từ Google thì chưa thấy dealer nào bên mình nhập về cả, còn bên Newegg thì bán con này *$300* rẻ hơn $40 so với bản Deluxe hỗ trợ NFC và WLC và đắt hơn bản Deluxe thường $25. Với tầm giá này cộng thêm thuế má linh tinh bên mình nữa thì khả năng con này nếu có về thì sẽ nằm ở phân khúc giá tầm 7-8 triệu đồng. Tất nhiên cái giá này thì mình nghĩ cũng sẽ rất ít các Vozer sẽ để ý đến Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 trừ khi là đại gia ẩn mình hay dân hardcore.

Dẹp vấn đề giá sang một bên, ít nhất là vào thời điểm này chả có ma nào bán nên mình cứ tạm unbox trước đã.



​Mặt trước và sau hộp in lại hầu hết những thông tin tính năng đã từng xuất hiện ở bản Deluxe thường và chỉ có thêm thắt là USB 3.1 là điểm mới mà thôi.

​Mở nắp trước lên là một số tính năng đã trở thành thương hiệu của ASUS như:

Chip xử lý tự động ép xung hệ thống TPU (nếu mình nhớ không lầm thì trên bo mạch chủ Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 có 2 con chip này)
Chip xử lý tiết kiệm năng lượng hệ thống EPU.
Chip cấp nguồn VRM kỹ thuật số Digi+ VRM.
Chấu cắm quạt điều khiển được tốc quạt thông qua trình FanXpert trên Windows.
Trình Turbo App đại loại là tăng tốc hiệu năng ứng dụng hay là gì đó mình cũng không rõ vì chưa bao giờ phải dùng cái này cả.

Ngoài ra, Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 còn hỗ trợ 2 chuẩn giao tiếp thiết bị lưu trữ mới là SATA Express và M.2. Tuy nhiên, chuẩn M.2 hiện tại thì mình còn thấy có thiết bị hỗ trợ trong khi SATA Express thì đợi mãi chả thấy ông sản xuất phần cứng nào làm sản phẩm hỗ trợ chuẩn này cả. Riết rồi mình thấy nên loại bỏ hẳn cổng này cho rồi. Ở thị trường consumer thì mình không thấy sản phẩm SATA Express nào, còn thị trường business thì mình không rành lắm, bác nào làm trong thị trường này có thể confirm giúp mình là có sản phẩm SATA Express nào xuất hiện chưa nhé? Cám ơn nhiều.

​Sau khi xem xong thông tin ở nắp mặt trước, phía bên dưới là bo mạch chủ Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 được gói trong bọc nilông khá cẩn thận và mình có thể thấy nó thông qua lớp mặt kính nhựa của hộp đựng y hệt như hồi mình mở con Z97-Deluxe cách đây khá lâu.

​Phần phụ kiện của em này cũng khá nhiều, đúng với cái style Deluxe của nó bao gồm:

2 sách hướng dẫn và dĩa driver
1 cầu SLI
1 bộ chấu đầu ra Front Panel
1 cục thu/phát sóng WiFi chuẩn ac 2x2
1 I/O Shield
6 cáp SATA III

​Nhân vật chính của chúng ta đây: Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1. Vẫn là kích cỡ ATX, cùng lối thiết kế khá xôi thịt nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được thẩm mỹ chung với tông đen vàng nhạt quen thuộc của Z97-Deluxe. Nói chung nếu đem con này mà so sánh với con Deluxe bản thường thì nhìn phớt qua cũng chẳng biết con nào với con nào trừ khi nhìn vô chỗ kết nối I/O phía sau. Không biết với các thím thế nào, nhưng với mình, con này được thiết kế khá tốt nhìn cũng vừa mắt không quá hoành tráng như ROG hay nhìn lầm lì như TUF. Mặt tiền như thế là ổn rồi còn mặt sau thì chỉ có 2 điểm đặc biệt là 2 miếng backplate tản nhiệt VRM và một con chip gì đấy gần khu vực khe cắm mở rộng PCI lát nữa mình sẽ zoom lại sau.

Số lượng khe cắm mở rộng PCI cùng băng thông của chúng như sau:
2 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (chạy đơn băng thông tối đa x16 và chạy kép là x8)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (băng thông tối đa là x4)
4 x PCIe 2.0 x1

Lưu ý là khe PCIe 2.0 x16 này sử dụng chung băng thông với 2 lỗ USB 3.1 và cổng SATA Express E1 trên bo mạch chủ. Theo như mặc định của BIOS thì khe PCIe 2.0 x16 này sẽ được thiết lập chạy Auto mode để tối ưu băng thông hệ thống. Nếu thím nào dùng 2 trong số 3 kiểu kết nối trên thì hệ thống sẽ tự động khóa kiểu kết nối còn lại. Có khả năng là cổng SATA Express 1 sẽ là vật hy sinh nhiều nhất vì cổng USB 3.1 dùng thiết bị USB 3.0 cũng sử dụng được và khe PCie 2.0 x16 kia có thể được dùng để cắm soundcard hay PCIe SSD gì đó. Đó là khả năng theo mình là dễ xảy ra nhất nếu xét vào tình hình hiện tại.

​Khu vực cấp nguồn VRM của Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 có hệ thống phase nguồn 16+2 với 16 phase dành cho CPU và 2 phase dành cho RAM. Ở mặt sau của khu vực này có 2 miếng backplate giúp tăng cường độ chắc chắn 2 miếng tản nhiệt MOSFET ở phía trên. Bo mạch chủ này hỗ trợ 4 khe RAM DDR3 dung lượng lên đến 32GB (4x8GB) có mức xung hỗ trợ từ 1333MHz, 1600MHz cho đến các mức ép xung 2400MHz-3300MHz tùy chip RAM.

​Phía dưới bo mạch chủ ở bên trái là chấu cắm HD Audio, đầu ra header Thunderbolt, nút flash mù BIOS Flashback, nút Clear CMOS, đèn LED báo lỗi Q_Code, 2 nút Reset và Power. Bên phải đầu cắm TPM, 2 đầu ra Front Panel USB 2.0, dàn chấu header Front Panel.

​Khu vực cổng kết nối I/O bao gồm các cổng sau:

Cổng quang audio Toslink
HDMI
Display Port
Thunderbolt
Module WiFi ac 2x2 dùng để nối với cục thu phát WiFi trong phần phụ kiện
4 USB 2.0
2 USB 3.1 (màu xanh bích)
4 USB 3.0 (màu xanh dương)
2 LAN 1Gbps chip điều khiển Intel
6 jack âm thanh 8 kênh

​Khu vực cổng kết nối SATA bao gồm: 2 cổng SATA Express (một cổng dùng chipset Intel Z97 và cổng còn lại dùng chip ASMedia), 10 cổng SATA III trong đó có 4 cổng SATA được trưng dụng cho 2 cổng SATA Express. Lưu ý trong 10 cổng SATA này có 6 cổng SATA điều khiển bởi chipset Intel Z97 và 4 cổng của chip ASMedia, và 4 cổng SATA của 2 cổng SATA Express không gắn được thiết bị ATAPI mà chỉ cho phép gắn ổ cứng lưu trữ. Điều này có nghĩa là thím nào đang dùng ổ CD/DVD chuẩn SATA cắm vào 4 cổng này sẽ không dùng được.

​Trên Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 có 1 cổng M.2 dành cho các M.2 SSD. Lưu ý rằng cổng M.2 này hỗ trợ cho cả SSD chuẩn PCIe lẫn SATA và băng thông của cổng này được san sẻ với cổng SATA Express do chip ASMedia điều khiển. Vì thế khi cắm M.2 SSD chuẩn PCIe thì tự động cổng SATA Express bị disable và với M.2 SSD chuẩn SATA thì 2 cổng SATA của cổng SATA Express bị disable luôn.

​Con BIOS của Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 có khả năng tháo rời được làm bởi công ty sản xuất linh kiện bán dẫn Winbond của Đài Loan.​ 
​Hồi nãy chụp quên bắn flash lên cho sáng nên mình quyết định chụp lại cho các thím thấy rõ 16 con phase CPU của Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1. Số lượng phase CPU như vầy chắc là đủ phục vụ A-Z cho các thím ưa ép xung hay dân hardcore rồi.

​Cận cảnh 2 phase nguồn RAM. Bên dưới dàn phase là một cần gạc tự động chạy thiết lập XMP cho RAM "EZ XMP" và nút MemOK! dùng để fix lỗi RAM không tương thích khi chạy máy lần đầu.

​Cận chip cầu nam Z97 của Deluxe USB 3.1. Hình hơi xấu chút do lúc chụp mình quên lấy miếng keo dán ra.

​Chip điều khiển xuất hình của cổng HDMI và DVI ASMedia ASM1442.

​Chip điều khiển USB 3.0 của ASMedia model ASM1042.

​2 chip điều khiển network controller của Intel bao gồm I211 (trái) và I218 (phải).

​Chip điều khiển âm thanh Realtek ALC1150 được bảo vệ bởi lớp chống nhiễu EMI CrystalSound 2 và chất lượng âm thanh được đảm bảo bởi dàn tụ âm thanh Nichicon màu vàng ở dưới. Để chất lượng âm thanh không bị ảnh hưởng bởi các linh kiện khác, ASUS đã vẽ đường mạch cách ly các linh kiện âm thanh với phần còn lại của bo mạch chủ.

​Chip quản lý các khe cắm mở rộng PCIe ASMedia ASM1187.

​Chip quản lý dòng điện cho quạt làm mát và giám sát cảm biến nhiệt độ Nuvoton NCT6791D.

​Chip SATA Express controller ASMedia ASM106SE.

​Chip điều khiển USB 3.0 Front Panel ASMedia ASM1074.



​Như mình có nhắc đến trước đó là con bo mạch chủ Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1 sẽ có 2 chip điều khiển tự động ép xung TPU. Và đây là hình ảnh của 2 con chip này, 1 con ở mặt trước (hình trên) và 1 con ở mặt sau (hình dưới).

​Ngay phía dưới của chip cầu nam là 2 cần gạc TPU với 2 chế độ: TPU I và TPU II. Trong đó TPU I là tự động ép xung CPU bằng cách kéo hệ số nhân còn TPU II là vừa kéo hệ số nhân vừa kéo Base Clock. Tuy nhiên theo kinh nghiệm dùng bo mạch chủ ASUS của mình thì mấy cái cần gạc TPU này mấy thím khỏi cần phải dùng, vì trong nhiều trường hợp nó khá vô dụng. Bên cạnh đó là cần gạc EPU tiết kiệm điện năng, cái này thì cũng vô dụng như TPU thôi nên không đáng cho chúng ta quan tâm dù có thể đối với những người dùng khác có thể TPU lẫn EPU tốt thật đấy. Nhưng trên quan điểm của dân game thủ có một chút xíu óc ách như mình và đại đa số Vozer thì 2 cái này thực không cần thiết lắm.

Trên đây là bài unbox ASUS Z97-Deluxe USB 3.1, con bo mạch tạm thời là đầu bảng Z97 của dòng phổ thông của ASUS. Hiện tại mình đang chờ các thiết bị USB 3.1 đầu tiên có thể sẽ về trong tháng 5 này mới làm review con này. Hẹn gặp lại các thím trong bài review con này vào tháng tới nhé.​

----------

